# Classifieds missing?



## JoeMid (Mar 30, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Want to buy*[/FONT] *Hans* tug2@cfl.rr.com  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
Want to Rent*[/FONT] *Hans* tug2@cfl.rr.com  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
Direct Exchange*[/FONT] *Hans* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]tug2@cfl.rr.com[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
Members Owners Referral  Promos*[/FONT] *Dave  Brim* dbrim@buckeye-express.com

Where did the links to these ad pages go, they're missing right now from the classified index.  Checked with IE and FF.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2008)

??

http://www.tug1.org/tugads/ads_managers.htm


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 30, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> ??
> 
> http://www.tug1.org/tugads/ads_managers.htm


I have no idea what your two stupid question marks mean or the link that you sent.

If I go to the classified index and look under "OTHER TUG ADS"
http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3
there is NO LINK to the FOUR things I listed.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2008)

I believe that his "two stupid question marks," means he doesn't understand your question, nor did I until you clarified it with your 2nd post.

Is this what you are looking for?

Want to buy - http://www.tug2.net/ads/buyads.html
Want to rent - http://www.tug2.net/ads/wrentads.html
Direct Exchange - http://www.tug2.net/ads/directdb.html
Member Referrals - http://www.tug2.net/ads/mpromo.shtml

The links you posted in your first post are email addresses.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> I have no idea what your two stupid question marks mean or the link that you sent.
> 
> If I go to the classified index and look under "OTHER TUG ADS"
> http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3
> there is NO LINK to the FOUR things I listed.




Look here buddy...I was attempting to help you and was am utterly disgusted at your kneejerk reaction to my post that answered your question.

Two "stupid" question marks means that I dont have a clue what you are asking as the information you claim is "missing" is readily available at the link I just posted because when I go to the classified index...it appears just fine in the place its alwayw been.


If you go to the link you post above...and perhaps look more closely before you spout off like that to someone who is trying to help you...you would see the link labeled as "ad managers" which has been present in the same place since the ad program started....it hasnt been moved, changed or modified in any way for many many years.

There is however no link on that page with the terms "OTHER TUG ADS".  There are words "other tug ads" to describe the section regarding the want to buy/want to rent and direct exchange links...but no link.

I really dont have the foggiest idea what you think is missing or where.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2008)

perhaps this pic will clear things up


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Want to buy*[/FONT] *Hans* tug2@cfl.rr.com  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
> Want to Rent*[/FONT] *Hans* tug2@cfl.rr.com  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
> Direct Exchange*[/FONT] *Hans* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]tug2@cfl.rr.com[/FONT]    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*
> Members Owners Referral  Promos*[/FONT] *Dave  Brim* dbrim@buckeye-express.com
> ...



The links are there.  You even copied and pasted them to your message, where they show as well.

But something on YOUR system is blocking their display.  See this post about the problem:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37222


----------

